# icky



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

i think the baby rbp's i just bought have ick. i see a white spot on one. does anyone know how well, on average, they are at fighting it off without meds (like some damsel fish can).?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ick manifests itself with tiny white dots, the size of a grain of salt, which covers the body: it usually starts on the fins, then the upper body and tail, and then the rest of the body.
Ick can be treated by adding salt to the tank (1 tablespoon per 5-10 gallons) and raising the water temperature to about 84-86 degrees F. If that fails, there are plenty of efficient medicines, but be careful with chemicals: piranha's are very vulnerable to certain types of meds and chems! So try salt/higher temperature first.

But, it's not sure your fish have ick yet: do you have a picture of the affected fish?
And is there only one spot, or more? And where? And how big? Is it only on one fish, or are more affected (ick is very contageous, so once established, it can spread very fast)

*_Moved to Diseases, Parasites and Injuries_*


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

cool i did not know that salt helps cure ick. will the plants tolerate it as well? should i raise the temp to 85 then?


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

im not sure if its ick yet by the way, i do know what ick looks like. its hard to tell because it is only one dot on its side. if i see 1 or 2 more white spots show up i will know it is ick and begin salt treatment and raise the temp.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

post some pics, it's like white chickin pocs on the fins usually.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah i know, im trying to figure out how to post pics ive never done it before,


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

look like this?


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

here is a pic, i hope


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=34287

i didnt see anything to noticeable but keep an eye on it and if you can id separate

him if he does have ich


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i do not think that is ich, i think it is black bump disaese which is when birds poop in the water or something. the parasite goes away after a while. dosnt hurt the fish at all


----------

